# Rede Meteorológica Serv.Mun. Protecção Civil Oeiras/Amrad



## Vince (19 Jan 2008 às 22:47)

Assim já são três estações online em Oeiras, contando com a La Crosse WS2300 do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Oeiras instalada no Observatório Ambiental de Teledetecção e Comunicações Aerospaciais. 

 AMRAD


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2008 às 09:54)

*Rede meteorológica S.Protecção Civil Oeiras/Amrad*



rozzo disse:


> aquilo fica exactamente onde? nao tou bem a ver..



Não tenho a certeza mas pelos textos que aparecem no site da Associação AMRAD seria no Centro de  Juventude de Oeiras ali perto do Palmeiras e junto ao Clube Escola de Ténis, ou seja, por azar deve estar bastante próxima da do FSL.

[map=Centro de  Juventude de Oeiras]38.692942N,9.32389W[/map]


----------



## fsl (20 Jan 2008 às 11:57)

*Re: Estação Oeiras - Davis Vantage Pro 2*



Vince disse:


> Não tenho a certeza mas pelos textos que aparecem no site da Associação AMRAD seria no Centro de  Juventude de Oeiras ali perto do Palmeiras e junto ao Clube Escola de Ténis, ou seja, por azar deve estar bastante próxima da do FSL.
> 
> [map=Centro de  Juventude de Oeiras]38.692942N,9.32389W[/map]
> 
> ...





É mesmo no Centro da Juventude e é referido no site http://www.amrad.pt/observatorio.php
Vou dar uma mirada pois fica a menos de 200mts da minha casa. Depois digo algo.


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2008 às 12:43)

*Re: Estação Oeiras - Davis Vantage Pro 2*

sim, entao realmente é pertissimo.. é pena, mas poderia ate ser interessante para comparar as 2 estaçoes, e assim p.ex tentar situa-las melhor para serem coerentes e cada vez mais fiaveis 
concerteza a no centro de juventude esta mt mal situada, pois os dados nao sao nada convincentes pelo que vi.. e o sitio ate me parece que era bastante razoavel, ate tem bastante espaço aberto, logo estara ali mt desperdiçada...


----------



## fsl (20 Jan 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Estação Oeiras - Davis Vantage Pro 2*



rozzo disse:


> sim, entao realmente é pertissimo.. é pena, mas poderia ate ser interessante para comparar as 2 estaçoes, e assim p.ex tentar situa-las melhor para serem coerentes e cada vez mais fiaveis
> concerteza a no centro de juventude esta mt mal situada, pois os dados nao sao nada convincentes pelo que vi.. e o sitio ate me parece que era bastante razoavel, ate tem bastante espaço aberto, logo estara ali mt desperdiçada...





Já fui ver, mas só consegui ver o anemometro, que apesar de estar a cerca de 8 mts do solo, estava parado havendo algum vento.
Àmanhã vou tentar saber mais.


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2008 às 16:14)

*Re: Estação Oeiras - Davis Vantage Pro 2*

eu tambem passei ali de carro ao pé da igreja, mas nao vi nada


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2008 às 23:40)

Para além da estação de Nova Oeiras, o SMPC de Oeiras tem ainda duas outras estações, em Bracarena e no Dafundo.

http://www.amrad.pt/meteo/
http://www.amrad.pt/meteo/main.php?estacao=barcarena
http://www.amrad.pt/meteo/main.php?estacao=dafundo

Ontem 3 meteoloucos de Oeiras (eu,o fsl e o rozzo) juntaram-se e foram inspeccionar a estação de Nova Oeiras do SMPCO, sobretudo devido à desconfiança  relativamente às temperaturas muito elevadas desta estação, mas não chegámos a qualquer conclusão. Apesar dos nossos esforços não conseguimos descobrir grande coisa.

As outras 2 estações citadas em cima parecem ainda estar em pior situação, os dados disponíveis online estão desactualizados, apesar da data e hora correcta induzirem em erro. É uma pena, chamamos daqui a atenção para os responsáveis das mesmas.


----------

